# How does shimano compare to sram, level for level, eg. X.4 = acera, etc.



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

and which is cheaper overall in terms of quality?


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

No recent experience below X7/Deore levels. Difference is a matter of preference not performance.


----------



## gabe23 (Aug 28, 2010)

hado_pv said:


> No recent experience below X7/Deore levels. Difference is a matter of preference not performance.


Agreed. Many holy wars have been fought over Shimano vs. SRAM, but neither is really inferior to the other. This recent poll had over 850 votes and it was almost split down the middle:

http://mountain.bike198.com/you-voted-the-sram-vs-shimano-poll-results/


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

You didn't understand my question. I'm asking for how Sram levels up to Shimano. I've got an idea of Shimano, but I don't with Sram. 
So I'm asking, like, is X.4 equal to acera,
X.5 equal to Alivio,
X.7 equal to Deore,
So on. Could someone make a list?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I suppose you could make it something like:

XTR - X.0, XX
XT - X.9
LX & SLX- X.7
Deore - X.5

8 Speed:

Alivio - X.4
Acera - X.3

Do we really need to go lower than that. . . . .


----------



## bigbeck (Feb 15, 2004)

I've used Alivio, Deore, LX, and XT as far as shifting performance goes, they're all the same. I've never worn one out so I can't comment on durability. I haven't kept one on a bike for more than 2 years.

For Sram, I've only used the X.7 but like it better than any of the Shimano models I've tried. It's been on my bike for 4 years and is showing signs of wear at the pivot points and shifting is starting to get a little sloppy - kind of like the Shimano models when they're new. LOL

I'm not bashing Shimano products because they do work good - until you try something better. I've not tried the XTR line but have been told by several people that it works much better than the other Shimano models.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

icalebkim said:


> You didn't understand my question.


it's always someone else's fault


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

jeffj said:


> I suppose you could make it something like:
> 
> XTR - X.0, XX
> XT - X.9
> ...


Pretty much sums it up:thumbsup:

Both work well but have a different feel, I prefer the very mechanical feel of the SRAM product to the light feel of Shimano.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

really i noticed a huge difference going from alivio to XT rear derailleur


----------



## eaboatnuts76 (Jan 23, 2012)

i have a acera set up on my marin. just busted the rear deraillure. can i and to what can i upgrade the rear derailure without buying a new shifter?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Rear derailleurs don't get more durable as price goes up. If anything, they (more expensive rear derailleurs) may be more fragile. Whatever it was that broke the current one would likely have broken most others. That said, the Shimano 'Shadow' design type are a little more tucked in and might avoid some hits because of that.

If you don't have a lot to spend, I wouldn't worry too much about getting a more modest model.

There are some things that may help avoid damage to the RD. One is to make sure your rear skewer (or axle nuts) are pretty tight. If they aren't, if doesn't 'sister' the replaceable alloy derailleur hanger to the frame and they can fail prematurely which can send the rear derailleur into the spokes of the rear wheel.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree with above, I run a Deore Shadow, link here:
BlueSkyCycling.com - Shimano Deore M592 Shadow Rear Derailleur 9-Speed

You can run any SHIMANO 8 or 9 speed, but NOT 10 SPEED. I'd stay away from the really low 7 speed only RDR. Also, if you go with a Shadow, the cable routing is different, so you need to shorten your housing and inner cable. In my opinion, Shadow shifts really good, hods the chain well due to a stronger spring.


----------

